# Lost... WTF??



## Mr. Merkin (May 6, 2005)

They take a month hiatus in the middle of the season, and now they're showing reruns from last season?? What is going on? This is starting to become a mojor disappointment, so far, last year was not only better, but all of these interruptions make this season hard to get into. Any thoughts?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

There were plenty of interuptions last year if you remember. Also most shows take a lot of decemeber off because people are busy doing holiday stuff and not watching TV.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Lazy bums!


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr. Merkin said:


> They take a month hiatus in the middle of the season, and now they're showing reruns from last season?? What is going on? This is starting to become a mojor disappointment, so far, last year was not only better, but all of these interruptions make this season hard to get into. Any thoughts?


All of the breaks are annoying, but next week is back with a new episode.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

vikingguy said:


> There were plenty of interuptions last year if you remember. Also most shows take a lot of decemeber off because people are busy doing holiday stuff and not watching TV.


Yes, but that doesn't make me accept it any better than I did last year. OTA networks just have NO respect for the viewers at all. Burn in Hell ABC!

Cheryl


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

24 episodes. 52 weeks. Do the math.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Are people joking? If they delayed the show until January so they could show it non-stop people would be up in arms! The only reason 24 gets away with it is it's format (and yet, after two years of doing it, next fall when there's no 24, someone will go "Where's 24? Why aren't they back? Waah!")


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 24 episodes. 52 weeks. Do the math.


Yes, but isn't that why we have "summer reruns?" Oh yeah, that's right, that was when I was a kid. Now we have reruns about every 3 weeks instead. That's just absurd in my book...

Cheryl


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> Are people joking? If they delayed the show until January so they could show it non-stop people would be up in arms! The only reason 24 gets away with it is it's format (and yet, after two years of doing it, next fall when there's no 24, someone will go "Where's 24? Why aren't they back? Waah!")


You may be right but a show like Lost could benefit from a non-stop season like 24. Start it in January and run it until May without any reruns.

I wish the networks did more of this type of scheduling. Run an entire season non-stop of a show starting in late summer until the winter and then have an entirely new show start in January and run until late spring. The concept of our current television season seems so stupid to me.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gtrogue said:


> You may be right but a show like Lost could benefit from a non-stop season like 24. Start it in January and run it until May without any reruns.
> 
> I wish the networks did more of this type of scheduling. Run an entire season non-stop of a show starting in late summer until the winter and then have an entirely new show start in January and run until late spring. The concept of our current television season seems so stupid to me.


It's all about one thing...

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## johnb41 (Jan 20, 2004)

gtrogue said:


> You may be right but a show like Lost could benefit from a non-stop season like 24. Start it in January and run it until May without any reruns.


I would LOVE it if they delayed the premiere ep of each season, and then showed them all without interruption (like 24). 24 is so much better without the annoying multi-week break, especially when they often end each ep with a cliffhanger!

John


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Thursday Feb 2nd is the official start date of "Febuary Sweeps" So airing a new episode of Lost on Wednesday, well like someone before me said, it's the $$$$$$$


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I don't get it. Most shows have had reruns throughout the season for as long as I can remember.

In fact, it seems that, recently, they've stopped airing many reruns and instead playing totally different shows in the same time slots while the other show has some time off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've done this before, but since I can't find that post to link here, I guess I'll do it again...

Why does a thread like this appear EVERY SINGLE TIME a popular show airs a repeat episode during the season? It's completely ridiculous that you people are so addicted to the show but have no idea how the business works. Most shows only produce 22 episodes per season. There are a few that produce 24 or 25. The TV season lasts from late September until the end of May, which is 38 weeks. This means that there will be 13-16 weeks DURING THE SEASON where your favorite show will not air a new episode.

Next, you have to consider that each show will air 3-5 new episodes in a row to start the season. Then they'll usually take a week or two off at the end of October before November sweeps. November usually brings 4 new episodes. December and January usually have 2-4 new episodes total for the whole two months. February is another sweeps period that brings 4 new episodes. This means that by the end of February, most shows have aired 13-17 new episodes. This leaves 12 weeks remaining in the season (March, April, May) to air 5-9 new episodes. Since May is another ratings sweeps period, most of those eps will be saved until then, meaning there will be very few new episodes during March and April. It's just the nature of the TV business.

And don't complain that this is some new development. Go to www.TV.com and look at some of the shows from the 70s and 80s. They also generally had 22-24 episodes and had the same issues. It's been going on for years and if you are so invested in a TV show, it would be beneficial to your mental health to understand how this works so you don't have a stroke when your show airs a repeat.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

On one of the official Lost podcats, I think the producers said they convinced ABC to let them run more shows together with longer (and fewer) breaks rather than smaller groups of shows running together with shorter and more frequent breaks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I've done this before, but since I can't find that post to link here, I guess I'll do it again...
> 
> Why does a thread like this appear EVERY SINGLE TIME a popular show airs a repeat episode during the season? It's completely ridiculous that you people are so addicted to the show but have no idea how the business works. Most shows only produce 22 episodes per season. There are a few that produce 24 or 25. The TV season lasts from late September until the end of May, which is 38 weeks. This means that there will be 13-16 weeks DURING THE SEASON where your favorite show will not air a new episode.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up: :up: Very well said. This should be a sticky!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> :up: :up: :up: Very well said. This should be a sticky!


Definitely, it seems like he has to do this once a month.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

devdogaz said:


> I've done this before, but since I can't find that post to link here, I guess I'll do it again...
> 
> Why does a thread like this appear EVERY SINGLE TIME a popular show airs a repeat episode during the season? It's completely ridiculous that you people are so addicted to the show but have no idea how the business works. Most shows only produce 22 episodes per season. There are a few that produce 24 or 25. The TV season lasts from late September until the end of May, which is 38 weeks. This means that there will be 13-16 weeks DURING THE SEASON where your favorite show will not air a new episode.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

But don't they normally show reruns from THIS season?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Not necessarily; a show with as much backstory detail as LOST may want to show a previous season episode if it's important to what's upcoming. Or they just wanted to fill a week and the Hurley episode is one of the more popular ones.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> Definitely, it seems like he has to do this once a month.


Devdogaz, you'd better be taking advantage of your cut and paste.

In my opinion, Lost should run new episodes 40 weeks a year. They are in Hawaii, so it's like vacation, but even I"M not unrealistic. They can have 12 weeks a year to shoot a movie or something, if they want.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm sure people said the same thing about Dallas 20 years ago as well.

The TV season is approx. 37-38 weeks. Most shows do 22 episodes. Do the math.

It's just the serialized shows that get the complaints. Where are the "Why are there so many repeats of Law & Order threads"?

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Actually, a deeper search turned up the more in-depth explanation I posted earlier this season (also in a Lost thread) and it can be found here.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

I see it like this:

We are all sheep. This is the way it has always been done. Sweeps are very important to the viewer (yeah, right). Thank you for those Neilson ratings too. How unbelievably unscientific. Now, be quiet and watch those commercials that come on all the time, longer, and longer, louder and louder.

One would think that some fledgling network would try something new in an attempt to stand out and attract viewers. This seems like an easy way to be different. My math says 22 - 25 episodes in a row. That's 2 shows per time slot run over the course of one year. Plus, we still have the mandated 2 week "holiday" hiatus. Of course, finding writers and shows worthy of this much air time is another story


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Why not make 30 episodes? Why only 22-24? 

And don't go to tv.com to find the answers. That place sucks. Go to tvrage.com or imbd.com but NOT tv.com!!! Bleah!!!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

30 years ago, shows had 36 or 38 episodes in a season. The networks have cut it back little by little, year after year. Shows also used to be about 52 minutes of show and 8 minutes of ads. What are we down to now? 43 minutes of show and 17 minutes of ads.

By 2020, a TV season will be one 5 minute episode with 1 hour and 55 minutes of commercials.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I've done this before, but since I can't find that post to link here, I guess I'll do it again...
> 
> Why does a thread like this appear EVERY SINGLE TIME a popular show airs a repeat episode during the season? It's completely ridiculous that you people are so addicted to the show but have no idea how the business works. Most shows only produce 22 episodes per season. There are a few that produce 24 or 25. The TV season lasts from late September until the end of May, which is 38 weeks. This means that there will be 13-16 weeks DURING THE SEASON where your favorite show will not air a new episode.
> 
> ...


While all this is correct and I can't argue your points, most people don't _agree_ with networks decisions. Seems like the TV industry is trying to force its audience to fit its business model dated 30+ years. Perhaps they should take a closer look at what is happening to the music industry to see how successful it is to stick a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## lonwolf615 (May 19, 2004)

The one point not mentioned is the quality of tv now. A good seres episode nowadays has more in common with a feature film than it does to a tv show from years past. Higher quality means less quanity. The acting and the writing especially benifit from not being quite as rushed. I think it was Moonlighting's creaters who first complained they couldn't turn out as many episodes as other shows because their quality was higher. I can accept that.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

lonwolf615 said:


> I think it was Moonlighting's creaters who first complained they couldn't turn out as many episodes as other shows because their quality was higher.


 I think the Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour was the first. And CBS simply said No Thanks, we'd rather have quantity than quality (particularly since some of that quality was prematurely anti-war). So CBS cancelled a reasonably high-rated show because the producers couldn't assembly-line quickly enough.

I think CBS went out of business soon after that; at least I can't remember seeing any CBS shows in recent years. Later, during the first decade of the 21st century, broadcast networks disappeared altogether and were replaced with bread and circuses.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I've done this before, but since I can't find that post to link here, I guess I'll do it again...
> 
> Why does a thread like this appear EVERY SINGLE TIME a popular show airs a repeat episode during the season? It's completely ridiculous that you people are so addicted to the show but have no idea how the business works. Most shows only produce 22 episodes per season. There are a few that produce 24 or 25. The TV season lasts from late September until the end of May, which is 38 weeks. This means that there will be 13-16 weeks DURING THE SEASON where your favorite show will not air a new episode.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up: :up: :up:

Why are people complaining about reruns? I grew up with reruns. I don't question them. In fact, I never have!

It's called patience. Just wait til the next episode comes and then enjoy.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Ironically, this is one of those things where both sides are right.

devdogaz is completely right, every time he posts (and reposts and reposts and reposts ... :up: ) his explanation. Every point is valid, and I agree with him absolutely. An explanation as to why the TV system works the way it does is important for understanding.

It's a viewpoint of television reality, if you will. Remember this.

The viewer, on the other hand, just wants to watch his favorite shows. He was not part of the committee meetings that setup the way our system currently works. He feels cheated if a show with only source (say, _Lost_) has "excessive" reruns, but perhaps not so much with say_ L&O Criminal Intent_, since you can get a fix from reruns on cable channels these days. A show that which also BTW ran new episodes through December but then had to take January off. There are other choices, the viewer has a limited attention span, and will not invest time if he feels cheated.

It's another viewpoint of television reality.

The whole thing reminds me of an explanation of how an old Soviet ration line worked in Russia. (Substitute FEMA or the Social Security Administration if you'd like) You will stand in line, you will fill out these forms, you will proceed to this station, you will fill out more forms, they will be filled correctly, it will take 6-8 weeks like it or not, you will get what we give you, and do not dare to insult the system.

And one person in the back says "This is stupid! There must be a better way!" The rest of us say, "It's always been this way", "You don't understand how things work", or "The rest of us have to stand in line, why can't you just shut up?"

And the system's mission is to find that person .... and subjugate them.

Both views are correct. It is stupid, and it is the way that always has been. And it will not change by shouting in line, nor will it change by accepting it. But someday it will, because other forces are at work.

Viewership is down for broadcast networks, entirely new methods exist for distributing shows (DVD seasons, internet). The model will change or even completely disappear.

And on a forum quite like (and yet unlike) this one, 40 years from now when we all look like the predictors in _Minority Report_, devdogaz will be explaining via mind-meld from his capsule to the rest of the group how the TV system of the future works. For the fifteenth time that year.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Delta13 said:


> And on a forum quite like (and yet unlike) this one, 40 years from now when we all look like the predictors in _Minority Report_, devdogaz will be explaining via mind-meld from his capsule to the rest of the group how the TV system of the future works. For the fifteenth time that year.


:up: ROFLMAO!!!   :up:


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

tewcewl said:


> It's called patience. Just wait til the next episode comes and then enjoy.


Even better...just wait for the DVDs...then you can watch the entire season in back to back marathon fashion.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ovr8ted said:


> One would think that some fledgling network would try something new in an attempt to stand out and attract viewers. This seems like an easy way to be different. My math says 22 - 25 episodes in a row. That's 2 shows per time slot run over the course of one year. Plus, we still have the mandated 2 week "holiday" hiatus. Of course, finding writers and shows worthy of this much air time is another story


i always wondered that....

why wouldnt they? and if not two different shows....how about shows that can be done with ALOT more episodes but about diff things......like THE OC........its a highschool show, the first half of the season (normal sept/may or whatever) would deal with whatever they do in school.....then the other half of the season when nothing is on would show what they do on summer break, and of course you wouldnt need everyone from the original show to do the summer show......haha i just saw a saved by the bell ep where they all worked together with mr. carosi at a beach club, i think thats how i cooked up the idea


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I see why they named the show LOST. I'm LOST ing interest.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

net114 said:


> Even better...just wait for the DVDs...then you can watch the entire season in back to back marathon fashion.


Or, since this is a TiVo board, maybe just store them all up on your TiVo and watch them when you want... there, no reruns!

FIGHT THE MAN!


----------



## tinman23 (Feb 23, 2006)

Gene S said:


> While all this is correct and I can't argue your points, most people don't _agree_ with networks decisions. Seems like the TV industry is trying to force its audience to fit its business model dated 30+ years. Perhaps they should take a closer look at what is happening to the music industry to see how successful it is to stick a square peg in a round hole.


 Lost sux now because of all the reruns. I do not remember another show with so few new episodes back to back. I cannot remember 3 new ones together this year. What the hell is that? The show has a good storyline with all the mysteries, but they refuse to move it along. What a new epeisode (whenever that happens) and see hoiw much actually happens. It is not much. We get it they all had messed up things happen in the real world.

24 of course runs 24 staight new shows, but it is not alone. FX 's shows all do that now I think. Over There, The Shield (best show ever), Rescue Me, all run new every week. I'd watch a rerun of the Shield b4 I would watch 5 new LOST episodes. IMHO LOST's writers are just making it up as they go. Polar bears, invisible monsters, super human "others", "others" caught last week like a weak human, recounting the other side of teh islands 1st 48 days (ridiculous). That is why so many reruns happen, they need time to BS some more.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

ahartman said:


> Or, since this is a TiVo board, maybe just store them all up on your TiVo and watch them when you want... there, no reruns!
> 
> FIGHT THE MAN!


Maybe if there were some sort of standalone tivo that could record high def :up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This is what I remember about reruns. It may not be what actually happened, but it is what I remember. Episodes aired consecutively, 1 - 22 (or how ever many). When they needed a break in the schedule for whatever reason, you got a Flip Wilson special, Frosty The Snowman or The Osmand Brothers Meet Sonny & Cher Variety Hour Special. You didn't get episodes 4, 5 and 6 again. At the end of the 22 episodes you had summer reruns, either the episodes you just watched or weeks of various crap specials until the new season.

Like I said, that's how I remember it but it's not something I chose to really notice and commit to memory at the time.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

This show would be so much better off with a contiguous schedule like 24. They are really hurting themselves with this schedule. I know at this point I am so far behind I really have no motivation to catch up, and I feel behind when they stopped showing episodes for extended periods of time because I just lost interest. I know I am not alone.

This show is just not conducive to this horrible schedule and they are really hurting themselves.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was actually surprised we had a new episode _last_ week. After all, there's this little thing called the Winter Olympics going on ...


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

One thing I did pick up by rewatching the episode is the scene where the guy got sucked into the engine. I slow mo'd it because I wanted to see if they thing swooping down would be obivous (and it was). The thing that I picked up was the fact that the guy was actually pushed INTO THE ENGINE by a little wisp of black smoke as well.

I might've been aided by my 65" HD tv, but I'd have to believe it's visible on any HD set. If you look closely after Locke's arm moves across the screen and right before the guy gets sucked in, you can see the wisp of smoke push him in.....


----------



## jpm37 (Feb 3, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> One thing I did pick up by rewatching the episode is the scene where the guy got sucked into the engine. I slow mo'd it because I wanted to see if they thing swooping down would be obivous (and it was). The thing that I picked up was the fact that the guy was actually pushed INTO THE ENGINE by a little wisp of black smoke as well.
> 
> I might've been aided by my 65" HD tv, but I'd have to believe it's visible on any HD set. If you look closely after Locke's arm moves across the screen and right before the guy gets sucked in, you can see the wisp of smoke push him in.....


I just rewatched that part in HD, and you can definitely notice the wisp of smoke throwing him into the engine. Never saw that before, only the one that swoops down on the engine.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Find out when the Season Finale is scheduled.
Count back 22 weeks.
Archive all the early season eps and don't watch them until your (SF-22wk) date.
There, no reruns.

--added bonus, if a show gets cancelled early you can wipe them and not waste a minute watching a series that gets canned.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Mr. Merkin said:


> They take a month hiatus in the middle of the season, and now they're showing reruns from last season?? What is going on? This is starting to become a mojor disappointment, so far, last year was not only better, but all of these interruptions make this season hard to get into. Any thoughts?


Folks, this is no different than any show that starts in the fall that runs through the spring.


----------



## joits (Feb 8, 2006)

i've always liked how smallville used to pace their shows. i remember one season, they would show ten consecutive new episodes... take a six week haitus, come back for six straight new shows... another haitus... then end the season with six straight eps. it would be great if lost could adapt something like that. 

i can't see how anyone can lose interest on a show based on something that has nothing to do with the storyline itself. that's just silly. i can understand if maybe you dont' like the pacing or how the story is unfolding (or not...) but to lose interest because you aren't watching it week in and week out... craziness.


----------

